# My Ford Focus Zetec S 2012



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

My Ford Focus Zetec S 1.6 EcoBoost 

Not sure if ive posted in the right area guys, this is my first post 









Ive got the detailing obsession lol, was wondering if anyone could give me any advice on how to make the stages I use better. This is how I detail my car at the moment. 
Rinse with Jetwash
Snow foam - Autobrite Magifoam
Wash - AG shampoo
Clay - BH clay
Wash - AG shampoo
Drying Aid - turtle wax super glaze
Polish - SRP
Protection - AG EGP
Wax - Poorboys natty paste rex

Wheels
Snow foam
AG shampoo
Bilberry
2 Coats of poorboys wheel sealent.

Was thinking of buying Red mist And I need a good quick detailer, any recommendations ?

Got a few more photos from today, not to good at taking pictures but tried my best lol. Need someone who can take them properly.














































Few pictures of the interior




























Sorry about the photo quality

Picture with moms car


















Quick picture with the new sidelights fitted, camera makes them look really bright!










Went To Alton Towers today so i thought id share pictures of my dads my uncles and my car, mine being the middle one. Had so many looks on the way up, sorry about the picture quality not very good as was excited to get to the park lol. Hope you enjoy.























































Thanks for looking guys

Ravi


----------



## Krash (May 9, 2012)

does the family like white fords by anychance ? lol
looks tidy


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice car mate! looks well!


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

Krash said:


> does the family like white fords by anychance ? lol
> looks tidy


Yeah mate absolutely love them lool

thanks mate


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

NorthernNick said:


> Nice car mate! looks well!


thank you mate


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi welcome new motor very nice


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Hi welcome new motor very nice


Thank you


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

John-Cupra_TDI said:


> Very nice mate :thumb:


Thanks mate!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Love it mate


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks Gorgeous :thumb:, hows the 1.6 engine in these, performance and economy wise.


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

steview said:


> Love it mate


Thanks mate


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good mate :thumb:


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

does anyone know any more products i could buy or change to make my detailing steps better?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Damn smart looking focus


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice focus mate.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Sack your dealer for not getting you sequential plates!!!


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> Looks Gorgeous :thumb:, hows the 1.6 engine in these, performance and economy wise.


mate the engine is really good, i used to have a 2011 focus before this and it was the 1.6 125 bhp

this one is the 1.6 ecoboost 180 bhp so it shifts, I'm getting around 39mpg

i love the car

would recommend it to everyone


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

s.bailey said:


> Sack your dealer for not getting you sequential plates!!!


mate we chose the number plates


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> Damn smart looking focus


thankk you


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

Zetec-al said:


> Very nice focus mate.


thanks mate!


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

sweeeet.got a whte mk3 zetec myself on a 2011 plate.love the zetec s.was thinking about gettin my wheels done black but have'nt seen any yet to compare,looked at your pics and made my mind up straight away!! lovely lookin car mate,all of them.nowt better lookin than a clean white car.how you liking the focus mk3? i totally love mine,not had a ford in a while,what a difference since my last ford.thanks for posting!!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice to see that they have finally got the trim the same colour as the car...

All 3 look very nice! Still loving mine in black


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

You but one . You get one free!
Not a fan of fords but I really like it especially the interior thanks for sharing


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

kcass said:


> sweeeet.got a whte mk3 zetec myself on a 2011 plate.love the zetec s.was thinking about gettin my wheels done black but have'nt seen any yet to compare,looked at your pics and made my mind up straight away!! lovely lookin car mate,all of them.nowt better lookin than a clean white car.how you liking the focus mk3? i totally love mine,not had a ford in a while,what a difference since my last ford.thanks for posting!!


what ford did you have before mate? you got a picture of yours ? white with black rims looks so sickk. i love my focus mate, i had a titantium before this and loved that to, a 2011 one. no worries mate


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sirmally2 said:


> Nice to see that they have finally got the trim the same colour as the car...
> 
> All 3 look very nice! Still loving mine in black


thanks mate! you got a picture of yours?


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

Nally said:


> You but one . You get one free!
> Not a fan of fords but I really like it especially the interior thanks for sharing


thanks mate, no worries


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

tonyy said:


> Very nice:thumb:


Thanks mate


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

2 updates in the last week

Picture quality isnt very good as it was raining and i was using a iphone camera. Had to debadge underneath my garage door lol.

Before


















After










And new audio !!










Cheeky one


----------



## chris3boro (May 12, 2008)

Awesome, looks great with white and black combination


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

chris3boro said:


> Awesome, looks great with white and black combination


Thanks mate, that your mr2 in the avatar?


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Like the new focus in white really suits it


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

jayz_son said:


> Like the new focus in white really suits it


Thanks mateeyyy


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking super clean nice work.


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

Soul Hudson said:


> Looking super clean nice work.


thanks matey!


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## chris3boro (May 12, 2008)

ravi811 said:


> Thanks mate, that your mr2 in the avatar?


It was (need to update that actually). I've 2 Mk2 MR2's before, non turbo and that red turbo. Now I have a Mk3 MR2 Roadster, actually my favourite out of the 3


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

chris3boro said:


> It was (need to update that actually). I've 2 Mk2 MR2's before, non turbo and that red turbo. Now I have a Mk3 MR2 Roadster, actually my favourite out of the 3


you got a picture of it ?

my uncle had like a greeny colour one, i love them


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

really like the focus with black on white combo!


----------



## georgedawes (May 3, 2011)

Very nice!! Looking at a 1 litre focus at the minute for the misses, they are impressive.


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

Quick update on the rear guys


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Not a fan of the new focus myslf, but does look good in white. Nice motor mate


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

stunning car!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

very nice car/s. My dad got me into fords and i love them. Yours looks spot on and welcome from another rav.


----------



## franjbOL (Apr 2, 2012)

nice pics! jej


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

Kobeone said:


> Not a fan of the new focus myslf, but does look good in white. Nice motor mate


Thank you mate


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

Wout_RS said:


> stunning car!


Cheers mate


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

Mehan said:


> very nice car/s. My dad got me into fords and i love them. Yours looks spot on and welcome from another rav.


Thanks rav  what fords has your dad got you into then?


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Very nice mate, like that black rims with the white, suits well:thumb:


----------

